# Free long necked turtle to GOOD home



## binda33 (Oct 18, 2009)

We found a long necked turtle wandering on our neighbours tennis court and are unable to find it's home. It's about 13cm in diameter and I'm not sure if it's wild or was kept as a pet. We've had it for about four weeks now and looking after it as best we can in an outdoor 4' fish tank.

I'd like to find it a GOOD home. Ideally someone who already has turtles in a proper turtle setup please.

I am happy to meet whoever is interested in Frankston shopping centre as it's not far from where I live atm.

Please reply with details of your existing turtle setup and/or pics if possible. I just want to be sure I'm sending this little fellow on to someone who can provide good care, if you don't mind. I will check back here every day or two.

Belinda


----------



## Jakee (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello Belinda

Its best you release the turtle at your local creek as it is most likely a wild species 

Jake


----------



## jessb (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Belinda - all reptiles in Australia may only be purchased from a licensed breeder and be sold/transferred under license. An animal cannot legally be taken from the wild (rescued or otherwise) and kept in captivity. Anyone found keeping a wild-caught, unlicensed reptile would face fines and confiscation of all their animals. Jake's suggestion of returning it to where you found it, or perhaps contacting a local wildlife rescue agency is the best option.

If anyone on here responds and asks to take it home, please don't release it to them as they are clearly showing no regard to the strict licensing laws that keep our wild reptiles safe and will probably have little regard for the health and wellbeing of the animal.


----------



## binda33 (Oct 18, 2009)

Um, we don't have a local creek...


----------



## Forensick (Oct 18, 2009)

long necks aren't licenced tho

and if no local water way.....
releasing a captive animal into a wild system isnt good either


----------



## jessb (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry, coming from a NSW perspective here!


----------



## Jakee (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess you cant really tell if its captive bred or not unless you really know what your looking at. 
Other option is to call your local wildlife rescue shelter.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 19, 2009)

jessb said:


> Hi Belinda - all reptiles in Australia may only be purchased from a licensed breeder and be sold/transferred under license. An animal cannot legally be taken from the wild (rescued or otherwise) and kept in captivity. Anyone found keeping a wild-caught, unlicensed reptile would face fines and confiscation of all their animals. Jake's suggestion of returning it to where you found it, or perhaps contacting a local wildlife rescue agency is the best option.
> 
> If anyone on here responds and asks to take it home, please don't release it to them as they are clearly showing no regard to the strict licensing laws that keep our wild reptiles safe and will probably have little regard for the health and wellbeing of the animal.


what are u on ?
u dont need any licence to keep ELN [ eastern long necks ] . i highly doubt that its a wild one in the frankston area . 

"If anyone on here responds and asks to take it home, please don't release it to them as they are clearly showing no regard to the strict licensing laws that keep our wild reptiles safe and will probably have little regard for the health and wellbeing of the animal"

i will be that uncaring person and put my hand up for the little turtle ,,,, yeah come on tell me how bad i am . id rather see it go to a good home then it being euthanasied ., besides whats to say i cant look after as well as a wildlife rescue center ?


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jakee said:


> I guess you cant really tell if its captive bred or not unless you really know what your looking at.
> Other option is to call your local wildlife rescue shelter.


 its very hard to tell , unless there are leeches or somthing on it . 
one of my turtles i brought from a pet shop had leeches on it , and i was and still am convinced it came from the wild . i even complained to the pet shop and told them to check where they get the turtles from ..... but they didnt really care :x


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 19, 2009)

anyway Binda33 ,
do what ever you want ..... as long as the turtle gos to a good home/ place , then thats ALL that matters to me .
jessb , 
here are my pics of MY turtles . even tho i have" little regard for the health and wellbeing of the animal'


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha..Nice ZOOJAS! Hope you get the poor little longy. Great setups mate!


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess this teaches us all one thing...dont assume the laws are the same in every state...and if we all had our state in our description it would be easy to identify the state of the poster.

In NSW *all *reptiles and amphibions have to be licenced...from the comments on this topic it seems that this is not the case in VIC.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

oops..just realised I dont...my bad...will fix that up immediately.


----------



## binda33 (Oct 19, 2009)

Zoojas, I'd be happy to turn him over to you. I'll go turn on my phone now, my number is 0408 775606. I'm happy to deliver to your house if you like since I'm not too far away. Let me know.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 19, 2009)

well im happy to say the little guy is now swimmin in pond number 3 . thank u very much binda33 , as you could see my enclosures are like turtle paradises . you and your kids are wellcome to come and visit him any time .


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 19, 2009)

naww i wanted it. wwhat sex is it


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 19, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> naww i wanted it. wwhat sex is it


a male


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 19, 2009)

thats awsome what are the sexes of your others. i have 2 females and ome male in a massive outdoor enclosure.do you breed them


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2009)

well done zoojas I can see that little turtle must be thinking he is dead because he has gone to heaven!


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 19, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> thats awsome what are the sexes of your others. i have 2 females and ome male in a massive outdoor enclosure.do you breed them


 now with this new little guy i have 3 males and 3 females . oneday im hopping they will breed , but im in no real hurry .


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 19, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> well done zoojas I can see that little turtle must be thinking he is dead because he has gone to heaven!


 thanks , yeah he is chasing the gold fish around atm . but they are all turtle smart 
i threw in a couple of earth worms and he ate them up . i have him in quarritine for a month [ in pond 3 ] then he can go in the boat pond with my big girl .


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2009)

ZOOJAS said:


> thanks , yeah he is chasing the gold fish around atm . but they are all turtle smart
> i threw in a couple of earth worms and he ate them up . i have him in quarritine for a month [ in pond 3 ] then he can go in the boat pond with my big girl .




sweet good to see he is doing well.


----------



## jinin (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha sounds like a great set up! and good to hear hes fine.


----------



## binda33 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Zoojas, the kids and I were very happy to leave him with you once we saw your great turtle setups.


----------



## omg_ebtl (Nov 20, 2009)

wow great turtle ponds


----------



## josiah7 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Eastern long neck turtle*

hello i have seen the pics of your ELT's and i have one right now and he is ready to breed so i am wondering will you sell one to me? if not i guess i will have to keep searching.

thanks


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 23, 2010)

*update*

Well i thought id give u all a bit of an update on the turtle .
He is doing fine , he now comes out of the water and comes upto me at food time .
I just took a couple of pics , as per normal his in his fav spot .


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 23, 2010)

good stuff jas.


----------

